# [RISOLTO] Live CD e problema chroot

## AlterX

Ciao,

mi è saltata la macchina in seguito a fine batteria,

ora nel momento di caricamento dei moduli, mi da 

un errore strano...

Allora sto cercando di entrare con il live CD, per ricompilare

tutti i moduli ex-novo sperando di aggiustare la situazione.

Il ca**o di problema è che quando eseguo

il chroot, mi dice : /bin/sh: exec error format

ho provato in tutti i modi,

con bash, senza parametri...

aiuto altrimenti scasso tutto!Last edited by AlterX on Sat Jul 09, 2005 10:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai detto tutto e niente...

prima di tutto guarda quale livecd stai usando. se non hai sbagliato architettura, io recupererei il make.conf e darei un'occhiata alle flag usate per compilare.

non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se avessi generato degli eseguibili non standard, a forza di mettere le mani nelle flag

----------

## CarloJekko

credo che se avesse sbagliato architettura non sarebbe partito proprio o sbaglio ?

Cmq a scanso di equivoci, non hai un live cd di knoppix o suse?

Altra cosa /bin/sh exec error format sembra essere un bel  problema  :Mad: 

dal comando 

chroot /puntodimount /bin/bash  ti restituisce quel'errore?

EDIT ho capito che intendeva k.gothmog

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352461-highlight-bin+sh+exec+error+format.html

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai detto tutto e niente...
> 
> prima di tutto guarda quale livecd stai usando. se non hai sbagliato architettura, io recupererei il make.conf e darei un'occhiata alle flag usate per compilare.
> 
> non ci sarebbe da stupirsi se avessi generato degli eseguibili non standard, a forza di mettere le mani nelle flag

 

Non ne sono ancora sicuro, perchè il live cd 2004.2 che ho usato al tempo è in ufficio...infatti anche io penso che il live cd sia per AMD64 anche se sul CD è scritto i386, AMD64 ecc...

Già sapevo di dover riprovare con il 2004.2 per essere sicuro!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Già sapevo di dover riprovare con il 2004.2 per essere sicuro!

 

cosa cavolo c'entra la versione? è l'architettura quello che conta, ed è la più probabile causa del tuo problema

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Già sapevo di dover riprovare con il 2004.2 per essere sicuro! 
> 
> cosa cavolo c'entra la versione? è l'architettura quello che conta, ed è la più probabile causa del tuo problema

 

Si...

volevo intendere che, avendo installato gentoo usando quel cdlive (appunto la 2004.2), so per certo che è per architettura i386...

invece quella 2005.0, non avendola mai usata e riportando diverse architetture, non ero sicuro che fosse per il 386!

----------

## AlterX

Niente da fare!!!

Anche con il cd live per x86, da lo stesso problema!  :Crying or Very sad: 

La cosa brutta è: 

se mi da questo errore dal liveCD, significa che non posso più installare

gentoo sul portatile dal momento che il chroot è una fase importante del processo di installazione!!!!

Come è possibile?!?!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Come è possibile?!?!

 

io ho una teoria...

FORMATO DELL'ESEGUIBILE INCOMPATIBILE vuol dire due cose:

 - esegui qualcosa compilato per architettura X su una macchina Y

 - a forza di giocare a fare il k3rn3l h4k3r mettendo le mani in cose che non si conoscono (CFLAGG) hai compilato eseguibili architetturalmente incompatibili.

non credevo fosse possibile, ma è l'unica spiegazione, se sei sicuro che che il LiveCD sia della giusta architettura, e alla luce degli ultimi post

penso sia una buona prova del fatto che le CFLAGS non sono giocattoli e che non vanno modificate così alla leggera, e che questa moda esplosa ultimamente è solo una gran sega mentale per esaltati

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Come è possibile?!?! 
> 
> io ho una teoria...
> 
> FORMATO DELL'ESEGUIBILE INCOMPATIBILE vuol dire due cose:
> ...

 

Ma quali eseguibili non compatibili!?!?

sono impostate pentium4, -O2, -fomit-pointer (o simile), -pipe

i686-gnu-lnux

-Wl,O1, -Wl,--as-needed

l'architettura è x86 e basta...in ogni caso, se così fosse, con il liveCD, che si usa normalmente per avviare una nuova installazione,

dovrei riuscire a reinstallare, e invece no!! qui non centra nulla quello che dici, è un'altro problema.

Così come quando avvio il computer, nel momento di caricare i moduli, dice:

modprobe error ....binfmt (più o meno)

sembrerebbe lo stesso errore (binary format - forse?!?), ma il computer ha sempre funzionato con queste impostazioni ed è impazzito

quando si è spento improvvisamente per fine batteria... :Shocked:  , durante il prelink!!! azz...

Mi ha bruciato qualche formato! gulp...ma quale?!?!

----------

## bender86

Non ho la minima idea della spiegazione del problema, però...

Se non mi sbaglio, quando esegui 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/sh
```

 sostanzialmente dici:

- Fai finta che la / sia /mnt/gentoo

- Usa come shell /bin/sh (della root finta)

Quindi se ti dice /bin/sh: exec error format (e se te lo dice con qualsiasi livecd, magari prova con qualche altra distribuzione live), potrebbe essere che l'eseguibile /mnt/gentoo/bin/sh (che dovrebbe essere un symlink a /bin/bash) sia corrotto.

Non esiste un qualche comando per verificare se un determinato eseguibile è a posto? Qualcosa come readelf o ldd potrebbero dare errore se eseguiti su quel file.

Non capisco come si possa essere corrotto senza che stessi scrivendo su quel file, comunque proverei ad esaminare /bin/sh.

EDIT:

Aspetta, leggo adesso che si è spento durante il prelink. Non so di preciso cosa faccia il prelink, ma probabilmente va a pasticciare nelle librerie. E librerie incasinate potrebbero causare benissimo questo problema (almeno credo).

----------

## AlterX

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Non ho la minima idea della spiegazione del problema, però...
> 
> Se non mi sbaglio, quando esegui 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si il prelink effettua la modifica dei binari, inserendo direttamente gli indirizzi delle funzioni delle varie librerie senza cercarle come in origine. Ecco perchè il formato è saltato. Il problema è che il pasticcio fatto da prelink può essere ovunque nel sistema...

il punto è sempre: COME E' POSSIBILE CHE NON POSSO PIù INSTALLARE UNA GENTOO SUL PORTATILE?!?!!?

Magari formattando...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Se non mi sbaglio, quando esegui 
> 
> ```
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/sh
> ```
> ...

 

il problema è quando, come dici tu "usi come shell /bin/sh".

il sistea risponde picche perché non riconosce il formato dell'eseguibile. questo può essere dovuto a due cose:

 - potrebbe essere che il formato delle istruzioni che lo compongono diverso da quello riconosciuto dalla macchina (ma questo è da escludere, perché il sistema funzionava, prima)

 - potrebbe essere che gli eseguibili siano stati compilati (e poi linkati) con una libreria diversa da quella attualmente in esecuzione, che si è dimostrata incompatibile.

l'incompatibilità della libreria potrebbe essere l'effetto della compilazione verso architetture diverse (in sostaza: butto un CD per Sparc nel mio x86), ma non è questo il caso in oggetto, perché AlterX ha verificato la correttezza dell'architettura (ci crediamo?).

resta l'unica possibilità ragionevole: la corruzione del formato dell'eseguibile, che è pure compatibile con la situazione in cui si è verificato il fattaccio.

si potrebbe tentare di porre rimedio mediante una diagnostica degli eseguibili, lanciata da LiveCD. il problema è che in un sistema in cui sono state cambiate (a sproposito) CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, ma soprattutto LDFLAGS e USE flags, questa tecnica potrebbe essere vanificata (e in questo caso lo è stata).

questa è la prova di quanto sia rischioso modificare queste variabili quando non si ha totale e completa conoscenza di quello che fanno e che si sta facendo. se si considera che il guadagno portato è davvero marginale, non mi sembra davvero che valga la pena di rischiare tanto per ottenere così poco.

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> resta l'unica possibilità ragionevole: la corruzione del formato dell'eseguibile, che è pure compatibile con la situazione in cui si è verificato il fattaccio.
> 
> si potrebbe tentare di porre rimedio mediante una diagnostica degli eseguibili, lanciata da LiveCD. il problema è che in un sistema in cui sono state cambiate (a sproposito) CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, ma soprattutto LDFLAGS e USE flags, questa tecnica potrebbe essere vanificata (e in questo caso lo è stata).
> ...

 

Vabbè questa l'hai già detta, anche se a mio avviso non è questo il problema.

Adesso: come posso reinstallare o recuperare il sistema se non mi permette di entrare in chroot con il liveCD (cosa assurda da sentire)?!?!?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Vabbè questa l'hai già detta, anche se a mio avviso non è questo il problema.
> 
> Adesso: come posso reinstallare o recuperare il sistema se non mi permette di entrare in chroot con il liveCD (cosa assurda da sentire)?!?!?

 

effettivamente la situazione non è delle più rosee.

io TENTEREI di recuperare almeno la shell...

 - avvia da LiveCD

 - salva il file world

 - spacchetta uno stage1 sul tuo disco rigido

 - ripristina il tuo file world

 - emerge -e world

è una soluzione drastica, ma nella situazione che hai descritto è l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente di fare

comunque prima, accertati che il CD sia davvero quello giusto:

```
morgoth ~ # dd if=/dev/hdc of=test

5272+0 records in

5272+0 records out

morgoth ~ # file test

test: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 4.10 i386 Bin-1         ' (bootable)
```

e soprattutto:

```
morgoth ~ # file /bin/bash

/bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
```

Last edited by .:chrome:. on Thu Jul 07, 2005 9:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> non mi permette di entrare in chroot con il liveCD (cosa assurda da sentire)?!?!?

 

Cosa c'é di cosí assurdo?

Se il file /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash é corrotto e non viene riconosciuto come un eseguibile valido dare il comando:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

non puó funzionare. Punto.

Quel chroot dice qualcosa tipo "fai credere al sistema che la root é /mnt/gentoo e, quando il sistema pensa che la root é /mnt/gentoo, esegui il comando /bin/bash"

Cosa c'é che ti sembra cosí assurdo?

k.gothmog, la corruzione del formato dell'eseguibile (magari insieme a un pezzo di filesystem) potrebbe anche essere avventura quando gli é finita la batteria  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> la corruzione del formato dell'eseguibile (magari insieme a un pezzo di filesystem) potrebbe anche essere avventura quando gli é finita la batteria 

 

questo è vero... però una corruzione del file system (grazie a dio) è un danno estremamente marginale che viene corretto automaticamente al prossimo reboot...

per corrompere un eseguibile, insomma... deve esserci una concomitanza di eventi sfigati incredibile. roba che non si vede nemmeno nei film di fantozzi. tu hai ragione, però la probabilità che succeda una cosa simile è incredibilmente bassa

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> per corrompere un eseguibile, insomma... deve esserci una concomitanza di eventi sfigati incredibile. roba che non si vede nemmeno nei film di fantozzi

 

Si, qualcosa tipo spegnere il computer mentre l'eseguibile é aperto in scrittura. Come succede quando finisce la batteria durante il prelinking...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, qualcosa tipo spegnere il computer mentre l'eseguibile é aperto in scrittura. Come succede quando finisce la batteria durante il prelinking... 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

E se provassi a dare un:

```

ldd /mnt/gentoo/bash

```

elencando tutte le dipendenze, secondo voi, si dovrebbe bloccare quando incontra la/e libreria/e corrotte??

Così magari provo, anche se azzardato, un "cp" dal liveCD al sistema corrotto per sostituire il danno...

----------

## Ic3M4n

per caso non hai quella bella abitudine di fare backup vero?

per caso utilizzi quella bella feature di emerge che si chiama buildpkg?

nel tal caso... riestrai il tar...

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Così magari provo, anche se azzardato, un "cp" dal liveCD al sistema corrotto per sostituire il danno...

 

Sarebbe una vaccata.

Se vuoi divertirti puoi prendere i binari della GRP e li scompatti sopra quando trovi malfunzionamenti (e poi ricompili, ovviamente). Sicuramente il primo pacchetto da sistemare é la bash.

IMHO o reinstalli da zero o segui il consiglio di k.gothmog:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io TENTEREI di recuperare almeno la shell...
> 
>  - avvia da LiveCD
> 
>  - salva il file world
> ...

 

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io TENTEREI di recuperare almeno la shell...
> 
>  - avvia da LiveCD
> 
>  - salva il file world
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  ...in tutti e due i casi, si tratterebbe di reinstallare tutto!!!

Cazzo...!! La batteria segnava ancora un bel pò di durata... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> ...in tutti e due i casi, si tratterebbe di reinstallare tutto!!!
> 
> Cazzo...!! La batteria segnava ancora un bel pò di durata...

 

reinstalli tutto, ma salvi le configurazioni

e per la batteria non hai mai sentito parlare di effetto memoria?

----------

## neryo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> credo che se avesse sbagliato architettura non sarebbe partito proprio o sbaglio ?
> 
> 

 

Il cd butta, ma da lo stesso tipo di errore quando effetti il chroot.... almeno se 6 su un archittetura 64 bit usando un live cd 32 bit... il contrario presumo non funzioni...

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> elencando tutte le dipendenze, secondo voi, si dovrebbe bloccare quando incontra la/e libreria/e corrotte??
> 
> 

 

E' solo un elenco delle dipendenze, non un revdep-rebuild senza build........  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> reinstalli tutto, ma salvi le configurazioni
> 
> e per la batteria non hai mai sentito parlare di effetto memoria?

 

Ragazzi, grazie per il consiglio, ma come ho detto prima,

ho fatto una copia del file bash dal liveCD è adesso sono riuscito

a fare il chroot!!

Questo prova che non ci sono stati giochetti con cose che non si conoscono (infatti gli eseguibili sono compatibili).

Grazie a tutti.

P.S. l'effetto memoria può essere presente, ma io ho specificato "un bel pò di durata".

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

ad ogni modo ti consiglio caldamente di ripulire CFLAGS, LDFLAGS, e USE, e fare un emerge -e world

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ad ogni modo ti consiglio caldamente di ripulire CFLAGS, LDFLAGS, e USE, e fare un emerge -e world

 

ma scusa... se non ha fatto giochetti con cose che non conosce perchè dovrebbe farlo? 

e per quello che riguarda la batteria:

 *Quote:*   

> Cazzo...!! La batteria segnava ancora un bel pò di durata...
> 
> mi è saltata la macchina in seguito a fine batteria, 

 

mi sembra che qualcosa non mi torni  :Rolling Eyes: 

in ogni caso: dato che 

```
app-shells/bash

     Available versions:  2.05b-r9 2.05b-r11 3.0-r11 3.0-r12

     Installed:           3.0-r12

```

 ed il livecd utilizza molto probabilmente una versione più datata di questa, che mi sembra sia stabile da non molto, almeno ricompilati bash...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma scusa... se non ha fatto giochetti con cose che non conosce perchè dovrebbe farlo? 

 

perché giocare con CFLAGS  e LDFLAGS porta alla modifica degli eseguibili sotto ogni aspetto, a cominciare dal formato.

avere roba non standard vuol dire trovarsi in guai grossi non appena si verifica la minima stronzata, e basta leggere un po' nel forum per farsi un'idea delle maialate che sono state fatte su quel computer (ma in fondo non sono fatti miei, io do solo quello che secondo me è un buon consiglio).

più in generale... chi ti assicura che i pasticci fatti da prelink siano circoscritti al solo /bin/bash? sarebbe una gran botta di culo, ma mi pare difficile.

quando succedono queste cose, si pialla e si reinstalla. qui c'è la possibilità di non reinstallare, ma solo ricompilare, salvando tutte le configurazioni e le impostazioni personali. tanto meglio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> e per quello che riguarda la batteria:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Cazzo...!! La batteria segnava ancora un bel pò di durata...
> 
> mi è saltata la macchina in seguito a fine batteria,  
> ...

 

effetto memoria. la batteria dice di essere carica, e regge finché le si chiede erogazione costante. quando le chiedi uno spunto crolla.

bisogna trattarle un po' bene le batterie

----------

## AlterX

Allora, a scanso di equivoci:

ho fatto una analisi abbastanza approfondita e posso dire con certezza che al momento

del blackout ( :Laughing:  ), il prelink stava agendo sulla dir "/bin". Questo perchè alcuni binari, ma 

non tutti, quali "chmod", "bash", "hostname", danno lo stesso problema (exec invalid format).

Infatti, dopo la sostituzione del file "bash" il sistema è partito correttamente fino ad arrivare al

login grafico, con dei problemi.

Alcuni binari risultano compromessi, infatti non ho l'hostname, e se provo ad entrare nel kde, mi 

ritorna alla schermata di benvenuto.

Per il momento sto eseguendo un "emerge -e coreutils" per poi proseguire con un "emerge -e system".

Per l'ambiente grafico, non saprei...cosa mi consigliate???

un emerge -e xorg?!?

P.S. la batteria, almeno ogni una o due settimane, la scarico completamente, proprio per effettuare un

riallineamento della stessa...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> ho fatto una analisi abbastanza approfondita

 

bella questa, complimenti

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Per il momento sto eseguendo un "emerge -e coreutils" per poi proseguire con un "emerge -e system".
> 
> Per l'ambiente grafico, non saprei...cosa mi consigliate???
> 
> un emerge -e xorg?!?

 

stai facendo l'ennesima immane cazzata...

non ti ho consigliato di fare un meerge -e world perché ho mangiato i peperoni prima di andare a letto e ho dormito male: non sai cos aè stato compromesso, quindi non puoi andare avanti a forza di emerge -e

senza considerare una cosa:

emerge -e coreutils ricompila alcuni pacchetti (tanti)

emerge -e system stessa cosa, ma metà di quelli li avevi già ricompilati al passo precedente

emerge -e xorg-x11 stesso identico discorso, ma stavolta la lista include le precedenti due

insomma, quello che stai compilando adesso finirà che l'avrai compilato tre volte... direi che tu dell'efficienza hai fatto una bandiera di guerra

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stai facendo l'ennesima immane cazzata...
> 
> non ti ho consigliato di fare un meerge -e world perché ho mangiato i peperoni prima di andare a letto e ho dormito male: non sai cos aè stato compromesso, quindi non puoi andare avanti a forza di emerge -e
> ...

 

Ho cambiato percorso...le cazzate, come le chiami tu, non mi piacciono; e di certo non c'è bisogno di te che me lo dici!!

emerge -e coreutils (dovrebbe sistemare la situazione abbastanza)

Poi, in portage è presente la nuova revisione di xorg, quindi non devo usare la -e ma la classica -u aggiustando (forse) la situazione

senza sbattermi tutte queste ricompilazioni; emerge -e system me la conservo per la prossima.

----------

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

> Chi è causa del suo mal non pianga se stesso

 

Questo per dire che anche io farei davvero un bel emerge -e world. Penso che alla fine guadagnerei tempo invece di perdelo.

----------

## AlterX

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Chi è causa del suo mal non pianga se stesso 
> 
> Questo per dire che anche io farei davvero un bel emerge -e world. Penso che alla fine guadagnerei tempo invece di perdelo.

 

Non penso che guadagneresti tempo...anzi!!

l'opzione "-e", in caso di errore, che si può verificare (e si verifica perchè mi è successo!) in qualsiasi momento, non è recuperabile e quindi,

sistemato il problema, reinizia d'accapo; di conseguenza con un target così grande, quale "world", significa che c'è la grandissima possibilità

che si pianta dopo magari 5, 6 ore per poi riprendere tutto d'accapo...nooooo.

Ho risolto riducendo al minimo i problemi:

emerge -e coreutils (ha sistemato al 95% i problemi causati dall'interruzione del prelink)

piccoli emerge sparsi qua e la per ripristinare altri binari corrotti (tipo libgcrypt, net-utils)

e per finire un "emerge qt" e parte dei pacchetti del "kde" (arts, kdelibs, ecc...)

Nel caso incontrassi altri problemi durante l'avvio delle applicazioni, ci rischiaffo sopra un "emerge kdexxxx" e sistemo il problema!

Sempre tenendo conto che non esca una revisione del kde; in questo caso ripristinerei senza problemi...

Come vedi, la soluzione adottata è di gran lunga più veloce di quella proposta  :Wink: 

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Non penso che guadagneresti tempo...anzi!!
> 
> l'opzione "-e", in caso di errore, che si può verificare (e si verifica perchè mi è successo!) in qualsiasi momento, non è recuperabile e quindi,
> 
> sistemato il problema, reinizia d'accapo; di conseguenza con un target così grande, quale "world", significa che c'è la grandissima possibilità
> ...

 

secondo me hai frainteso quello che c'è scritto nella guida di portage.

comuqnue... mi sembra abbastanza curioso che ci siano tre persone che ti diocno una cosa e te che ti ostini a voler avere ragione...

d'altronde il sistema è tuo ed è giusto che ti ci faccia quello che vuoi. mi chiedo solo che senso ha scrivere su un forum per imporre la propria opinione anche quando si è palesemente nel torto.

e con questo il thread è chiuso, per quanto mi riguarda

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me hai frainteso quello che c'è scritto nella guida di portage.
> 
> comuqnue... mi sembra abbastanza curioso che ci siano tre persone che ti diocno una cosa e te che ti ostini a voler avere ragione...
> ...

 

Mettila su questo piano: 

non mi è servito fare l' emerge -e world e ho risolto il problema nel tempo minore possibile, nonostante 3 persone dicevano di fare

il contrario.

----------

## fobia

sono di fretta e ho letto questo post al volo...quindi se ho tralasciato qualcosa vi anticipo le scuse:

dunque avevo lo stesso problema col chroot e lo avevo perchè usavo un live cd per x86 su un amd64....

ho cambiato iso e tutto è andato per il meglio.

----------

## CarloJekko

credo abbiano già risolto  :Very Happy: 

che bello  :Exclamation: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> credo abbiano già risolto 
> 
> che bello 

 

già... è giunta anche a me una vocina... non posso dire di non essere contento. se l'è cercata

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   credo abbiano già risolto 
> 
> che bello  
> 
> già... è giunta anche a me una vocina... non posso dire di non essere contento. se l'è cercata

 

non ho capito a chi o cosa vi riferite ?_?

----------

## Ic3M4n

pensa un po' a cosa è successo in questi giorni...

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> pensa un po' a cosa è successo in questi giorni...

 

pensa un po a cosa è successo.....

allora vediamo ho migrato 90 utenti da una macchina ad un altra,

ho fatto la spesa, ho lanciato un emerge sync, ho fatto una lavatrice....

nah spiacente non mi viene nulla in mente!!!

scherzi a parte potresti sprecarti un attimo di piu'

per il dono della veggenza ci stiamo attrezzando...

notte va (miiiiiiiiii che sonno)

----------

## randomaze

X-Drum, é successo che AlterX ha aperto un thread con un pò di insulti gratuiti nei confronti di k.gothmog.

Come risultato AlterX é stato bannato.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> che bello

 

Bello forse per te, che tu lo creda o no per me quando un utente viene bannato é una sconfitta ed una perdita per tutto il forum. Anche quando si tratta di una persona che la pensa in modo differente da me (o dalla maggior parte dei frequentatori del forum).

A questo punto chiudo anche questo thread visto che il problema iniziale é stato risolto e prima che compaiano altri commenti indirizzati a qualcuno che non può rispondere.

EDIT: CarloJekko mi ha detto via mp che ho frainteso le sue parole perché con quel "che bello" intendeva: che bello hanno risolto il problema finalmente... così non si scannano più.

----------

